# Line Lazer Spray Question



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

To anyone with experience using a line sprayer.

How much linear ft per gallon (4" wide lines).

My paint rep said about 300 linear ft per gallon, but he was not sure. I am hoping for a lot more coverage than that. The normal coverage for the product we are using is 470 sq ft per gallon. I would think 800 to 1000 ft per gallon, but I have never used a line sprayer.

It is a premix yellow so I can always return what I don't use. Would like to have an idea ahead of time anyway.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

You will get around 400 linear feet. You apply stripping paint thicker than normal paint. If striping for the first time you might get a little less milage, if you are going over previous stripes a little more. Stripping paint is made to go on at around 15 mils. Regular paint is around 4 mils. Hope this helps.


----------

